# How many Females for 15 or 10 gallon?



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey!
So I have been thinking about doing a sorority, since I got my first Female Betta a few months ago :-D

How many Females can be in a 10 gallon planted tank, and how many can be in a 15 gallon planted tank? I can easily get either of these tank size! :-D


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

4-6 females in a 10 gallon, 8-9 max for the 15 gallon. Can you buy a tank for me...?


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> 4-6 females in a 10 gallon, 8-9 max for the 15 gallon. Can you buy a tank for me...?


Thanks! :-D

Hahaha, I already have the 15 gallon (got it with a BUNCH of stuff for 20$) and been surfing Kijiji for a 10 gallon heh heh.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

._.
I'm jealous...


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Darn I forgot who. I think it might have been Littlebettafish, but she had like 12 females in a densely planted 10 gallon and everything was fine, but it is just a lot more water changes and care. For an easier to maintain tank, you can do 4-7 in a 10, and 4-9 in a 15.

I have 5 in my 15, but I also have 11 other fish (soon to be 13), 3 big snails, and shrimp.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

kfryman said:


> Darn I forgot who. I think it might have been Littlebettafish, but she had like 12 females in a densely planted 10 gallon and everything was fine, but it is just a lot more water changes and care. For an easier to maintain tank, you can do 4-7 in a 10, and 4-9 in a 15.
> 
> I have 5 in my 15, but I also have 11 other fish (soon to be 13), 3 big snails, and shrimp.


I think I will go with 6 if I used the 10 gallon and 8 if I use the 15 gallon! Not sure which I will use yet :-?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

So 5 in a 20 gallon along with say 6 pygmy cories and 5 dwarf pencilfish should be fine? Because I'm getting conflicting info from members of this forum's parent forum that 5 bettas in a 20 gallon tank is too many, discounting the other fish.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't want to doubt anyone and i am quite inexperienced with betta yet, but... Aren't those numbers a bit over the top? I mean 10+ in a 20 g?
Even if its a jungle in there, there wont be too much of personal space me thinks?


----------

